# Get this soap out of the mold please :)



## mamatomany (Aug 7, 2008)

I bought a new mold, plastic not flexible with pretty victorian flowers on it...to pour any extra I have into it. UMMM...I can't get them out!!!! How the hay hoe do I get them out ? They are hard white plastic with 4 circles? Thanks, linda


----------



## Guest (May 19, 2011)

Stick in the freezer couple of hrs....


----------



## mamatomany (Aug 7, 2008)

They will just automadically pop out then?


----------



## Guest (May 19, 2011)

Let them sweat a little after taking out of freezer and yes they should pop right out..


----------



## tmfinley (Feb 21, 2008)

did you oil them at all? I grease my plastic molds with mineral oil before I use them and the soap usually comes out fine. Occasionally I still have to put one in the freezer.


----------

